# Beefy Pickle Fork



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I decided to make my own little pickle fork this week, seeing as Darrel was kind enough to make yet another incredible contribution to the forum by posting it in the shared design forum....

Well!! I originally have a PFS from the man, the myth, the legend..... himself, bands and all, but I never say anyone ever make one of their own, so I figured I'd go for it..

I used some scrap 3/4" maple cabinet ply and cut up a quick shooter, and then spent a little time making a few finger recesses for comfort. All in all it took me about 15 minutes and I had a sure shooter ready to go. I banded it up with Dgui's latex bands and pouch that broke at the pouch, so I shortened them by about an inch and re-attached on this frame.

Well now I have another handy little frame, this one shoots a bit harder with the short bands though, not sure if I like that....the original PFS is still a better shooter thus far!



























Thanks for looking, take care
- John


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

John, it looks nice


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

And that may miss the target with your toy my friend?

Very nice toddler.


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Bane,
I have no idea how to shoot with something this small. How does it shoot?? Do you have good power?? Saludos.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

That looks like a Fine Addition to the PFS Family. A Beefy PFS. I have some 3/8 and 1/2 inch Baltic Birch and one day I will make a thicker version. Looks more Ergo. I Like it.
Dgui


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Xidoo said:


> Bane,
> I have no idea how to shoot with something this small. How does it shoot?? Do you have good power?? Saludos.


The PFS may not be for everyone but it does shoot just fine, you can take a look at it in action here:


----------



## ArjunD (Apr 4, 2011)

nice bane!


----------



## jmplsnt (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't know if it's for me, but yes it does shoot. The evidence is there for all to see in dgui's numerous videos and also Bane himself has one up of a session at decent range with some good results.


----------

